

Humanity, you broke my heart again - oxplot
http://blog.oxplot.com/humanity-you-broke-my-heart-again/

======
Vaskivo
Laughter != mockery.

From what I understand, someone helped the woman and _then_ the laughter
began. I assume the girl was uninjured by the experience.

Laughter can ease up a tense situation. Cracking jokes helps generating that
laughter. I feel it's a better response to a patronizing "You should be
careful next time" or a depressing comment about what could've happen.

Maybe it has to do with me being a guy or my culture (I'm portuguese) but me
and my firends are constantly cracking jokes about each other, mostly when
something bad happens. (Not BIG BAD, of course. I wouldn't make a joke about a
death of a relative) I remember helping a fallen friend up with one hand and
with the other in my mouth trying to contain my laughter.

Please don't assume that laughting at someone or cracking jokes has the
purpose of hurting them. You should learn to laugh with people, at people and,
most importantly, at yourself.

